# Apisto Borellii Wigglers



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

So I bought a pair of Apisto Borellii for my 23G tank. The ONLY other inhabitants are 2 broze cories, 6 red cherry shrimp and 3 Amano Shrimp. Upon receiving the Apisto's They got ich so I jacked up the heat to 32C/89F. They started getting better and nothing in the tank died. Not only did the Apisto's get better but the female laid eggs in the cave. 2 Days later the eggs hatched and I had around 20 Wigglers. The following two days I noticed that the wigglers started shrinking in numbers and today all of them were gone. Eaten by their mother I suppose. Now its her first batch of eggs and I was just wondering if its common for the mother to eat her first batch of wigglers? or did they die of the hot temperature? I never reduced the heat cuz I thought, if they were going to spawn and hatch at that heat, why change anything? Im pretty bummed about them all dying any clues as to why they did? BTW I didnt use chemicals to destroy the ich once I saw that there were eggs.


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

It's hard to give a definitive answer. On one hand, it's very common for Apistos to eat their first batches of eggs/fry, as the parents are still learning. On the other hand, the temperature is quite high for A. Borellii, as the ideal temparutre for them is 20-26C. Higher temperatures reduce the level of oxygen in the water, and also speed up the fish metabolism, making them age (and die) faster.

My advice is to gradually reduce the temperature to more suitable levels once you are sure the ich is gone, and do not fret too much about them eating their first batches of fry. They will figure it out in due time.


----------

